# Oil can clone



## HACKMASTER

thought i would knock off a oil can


----------



## HACKMASTER

I Am not to sure how to navigate around on this site or any for that matter not so computer savvy
not sure how to reply or to say thanks for the replys


----------



## Beone

Sweet!  Would really love to see drawings or plans. 
Dave


----------



## Terrywerm

That is a nice looking project!  Plans or a build log would be great, even after the fact.


----------



## bedwards

I'm jealous, that is a work of art.


bedwards


----------



## HACKMASTER

thanks guys i don't have any plans i don't even have a can to copy i just looked at the pictures on the net and hacked it out i made that one for adam booth he loves that style of can


----------



## HACKMASTER

Beone said:


> Sweet!  Would really love to see drawings or plans.
> Dave


sorry beone but thats why they call me the hackmaster i really don't like plans specs and drawings i  like to wing it


----------



## darkzero

Scott, just saw the oil can on today's episode of SNS (I watch all his videos too, one of my favorite channels). Man that can is very vert nice & I just wanted to let you know you did an excellent job! As Adam says in the video, I am jealous!


----------



## Abom79

Hey Scott, thanks again for the sweet oil can you made! You did a fantastic job! Lots of fine craftsmanship there man. I'm almost afraid of of putting it to use for hear of dropping it and denting. I might keep it up on my shelf and use it on special occasions. A couple guys have seen it in person and love it! Thank you so much!

Adam


----------



## GarageGuy

Awesome project!  I have one of the original Eagle oil cans (I think it's a #66) and yours looks great next to it.  It is my favorite oil can.

GG


----------



## Andre

What a beautiful project!


----------



## chuckorlando

Top notch work brother. Very nice. Abom awesome vids


----------



## rmack898

That is one nice oil can!

I too have a few of the Eagle #66 cans but never had the thought of building one, I'll have to add this to my list of things I'd like to do.

Great job.


----------



## HACKMASTER

drkzero said:


> Scott, just saw the oil can on today's episode of SNS (I watch all his videos too, one of my favorite channels). Man that can is very vert nice & I just wanted to let you know you did an excellent job! As Adam says in the video, I am jealous!



thank you its an honor to have have adam like it and i also watch all his videos they don't make machinist like him anymore


----------



## CoopVA

That is sweet!  Well done!


----------



## kd4gij

Awsom job. Adam is one lucky dude.


----------



## Gill

I saw your oiler in person this weekend Scott- very impressive workmanship.
Gill


----------



## darkzero

Gill said:


> I saw your oiler in person this weekend Scott- very impressive workmanship.
> Gill



Wow, awesome, Adam & Gill are both on this forum, had no idea!


----------



## Gill

darkzero said:


> Wow, awesome, Adam & Gill are both on this forum, had no idea!



Thanks Will, Adam told me the oil can was posted here so I joined.
Glad I did, this looks like a great forum!!!
Gill


----------



## darkzero

Gill said:


> Thanks Will, Adam told me the oil can was posted here so I joined.
> Glad I did, this looks like a great forum!!!
> Gill



Glad to have you as well!

:welcomeboard:


----------



## vapremac

Top notch craftsmanship , amazing attention to detail !!!!!!



  William


----------



## schor

Great job on the oil can Scott. Adam, I would keep it on a shelf also.

(Steve S)


----------



## HACKMASTER

vapremac said:


> Top notch craftsmanship , amazing attention to detail !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> William


 Thank you sir I really enjoyed making it and was really pleased Adam enjoyed it as well


----------



## 65arboc

Very nice job. May I ask where you got the pump and spout parts? I have a brass tube and would like to make a couple of my own.

Thank you,

Jim


----------



## HACKMASTER

I made all the pumping parts all work was done on the lathe except for the block made on the mill


----------



## 65arboc

HACKMASTER said:


> I made all the pumping parts all work was done on the lathe except for the block made on the mill



Well. you sir are more talented than I ever hope to be! That pump and spout looks like it came ready made from some high end manufacturer. I don't think I have the imagination or skill to build those without some kind of drawing for help. Very nice job indeed.

Jim


----------



## HACKMASTER

thanks Jim don't give up you just do one step at a time it will all come together


----------



## werowance

beautiful work.  i realize you dont have a drawing for the oil can,  but would anyone have a rough sketch on how the internal pump parts work?  or a link to one?  even if its hand drawn on the back of a napkin might be enough for me to come up with something because i really like that can and would like to make something similar.


----------



## Waldo1

werowance said:


> beautiful work.  i realize you dont have a drawing for the oil can,  but would anyone have a rough sketch on how the internal pump parts work?  or a link to one?  even if its hand drawn on the back of a napkin might be enough for me to come up with something because i really like that can and would like to make something similar.



^^This^^ I would also like to see anything, if nothing else just to be more able to wrap my head around what all went into it. As others have said, beautiful craftsmanship! Every time I see a project like this or the shop tooling or fixtures that Members have made from scratch, it just makes me proud to be reminded of what we can do when we put our minds to a task and tools in our hands.


----------



## HACKMASTER

*Re: Oil can clone thank you*

thank you 





Waldo1 said:


> ^^This^^ I would also like to see anything, if nothing else just to be more able to wrap my head around what all went into it. As others have said, beautiful craftsmanship! Every time I see a project like this or the shop tooling or fixtures that Members have made from scratch, it just makes me proud to be reminded of what we can do when we put our minds to a task and tools in our hands.


----------



## CGT80

That thing looks awesome. I would love to see plans as well. I saw some videos from Abom79 and started to look at cans on ebay. My dad has some old oil cans that work great but they are not fancy. I was in orchard supply the other day and saw a cheap can. The pump didn't feel like it was worth a tenth of the $4 price of the oil can.

It looks like that was made from some large copper pipe, which is a great idea. Nice job, OP.


----------



## Brain Coral

Outstanding workmanship, Scott. :thumbsup:

Even moreso, because you made it off the top of your head. It was also a very generous gesture and a nice way to show your appreciation for Adam's videos.

Cheers.... 

Brian


----------



## Reeltor

Scott,

I know that you don't work from plans etc. but if you get some time, I'd love to see a sketch on the pump mechanism.

Mike


----------



## rwm

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Mark_f

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## rwm

mark_f said:


> Thank you for posting this. I downloaded the plans and think I will try building a couple of these (Among the other half dozen projects I got going)
> 
> Mark Frazier



Glad you are interested. I can't wait to see more clones.
I have been asked to do one of these in Stainless for use with cooking oil! Hmmm...
R


----------



## Mark_f

rwm said:


> Glad you are interested. I can't wait to see more clones.
> I have been asked to do one of these in Stainless for use with cooking oil! Hmmm...
> R




I priced copper and brass. WOW!  Stainless looks like the way to go. I also am considering an all aluminum one. .....Man I'm cheap.....LOL :rofl:

Mark Frazier


Edit: can you solder or silver solder stainless?


----------



## rwm

mark_f said:


> I priced copper and brass. WOW!  Stainless looks like the way to go. I also am considering an all aluminum one. .....Man I'm cheap.....LOL :rofl:
> 
> Mark Frazier
> 
> 
> Edit: can you solder or silver solder stainless?



Yes. For stainless, silver solder. I'm not sure about the proper flux. How would you do aluminum without soldering? Hard to TIG that seam at the base and it may leak.
R


----------



## Mark_f

rwm said:


> Yes. For stainless, silver solder. I'm not sure about the proper flux. How would you do aluminum without soldering? Hard to TIG that seam at the base and it may leak.
> R



I would thread both ends and screw the base and lid on.

Mark Frazier


----------



## rwm

mark_f said:


> I would thread both ends and screw the base and lid on.
> 
> Mark Frazier



Sounds like a good plan. Let me know you run into any issues or have some good design changes. I'm pretty set on doing one in stainless eventually.
R


----------



## rwm

Stainless:




Its a start. I may need some advice about brazing. What kind of flux?
I hope the OP does not mind me adding to this thread. I probably should have started my own. 
R


----------



## Mark_f

rwm said:


> Stainless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a start. I may need some advice about brazing. What kind of flux?
> I hope the OP does not mind me adding to this thread. I probably should have started my own.
> R




That looks great!  I would say start a thread in member's projects so others will see it and let the OP know he inspired you . I always like to know if I inspire someone. 

Are you using 3/8 24 thread bolts? I want to start one but cannot find the fine thread bolts anywhere. especially the brass ones. 

I will be looking for the rest of this project


----------



## rwm

mark_f said:


> That looks great!  I would say start a thread in member's projects so others will see it and let the OP know he inspired you . I always like to know if I inspire someone.
> 
> Are you using 3/8 24 thread bolts? I want to start one but cannot find the fine thread bolts anywhere. especially the brass ones.
> 
> I will be looking for the rest of this project



Yes I used 3/8 x 24 x 1" cap screws. Fastenal has them. I got the brass tube off eBay. The base and lid were cast from old plumbing parts but could easily be machined from plate. Brass stock is too expensive so I decided to cast them.
I will take your advice and start a new thread. I will copy over more detail from the site where this was originally posted. That will make it easier for people to look through. 
R


----------



## cajun lathe

recently got this Cincinnati Tray top lathe it is a 12 1/2"X36" come with a three jaw buck, four jaw, stand with draws and some tooling very smooth machine the only thing wrong with it has a single chipped gear in the Quick change box that will be a winter project possible paint job, going to have to get used to that shifting and see about a gear, really like it and so did my wife ?


----------



## dethrow55

assume another new project. thanks.


----------

